# Santa Barbara: Gibraltar, Old San Marcos/Painted Cave climbs



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

<p>I was visiting UC Santa Barbara and used the occasion to do some climbing. I love Gibraltar climb and Old San Marcos/Painted Cave, and despite other great climbs like Figuroa and Refugio, I decided to go back to tried-and-true "classics". But unlike last time when I made a ride of climbing up Gibraltar, descending OSM/PC and going back in the valley, then reversing the trip the next day, I decided to do up-and down, then go back all in the same day. On top of it, I added a bit of the East Camino Cielo Road that dead-ends (by turning into dirt road) in Romero Canyon.</p>
<p>It was pretty hot, nearly 100F in the valley, and even climbing it was still very hot. After my descent down OSM, I got some food and drinks at local 7-11 in Santa Barbara, next to university, then went back up. Climbing 12-18% grades of Painted Cave hurt! </p>
<p>The descent down Gibraltar was even more sketchy than I remember from December 2011, last time I did it. That day the road was also wet so we descended more slowly, this time around I went faster, but I was also descending into the sunset and it was a bit tricky to see into the shadows. Lots of potholes and cracks. </p>
<p>Fun day nonetheless, perfect training in preparation for our club's 3-day climbing trip in Sierras</p>
<p><img alt="image" src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TutoCg38kQg/Uap1g4YpNTI/AAAAAAADS88/r1WcAh4XfLA/s1200/IMG_1448.JPG" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zG74q0aySrs/Uap25H2ib5I/AAAAAAADTB8/sHQObGUXs8k/s1600/IMG_1455-PANO.jpg" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3R2sYEilYu8/Uap11X5WKoI/AAAAAAADS-k/TcgftC30lnM/s1200/IMG_1484.JPG" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3Hz-RNzpfkQ/Uap1tzVV-rI/AAAAAAADS94/XkGWaAdXVDk/s1200/IMG_1465.JPG" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ta-eqwe3wJc/Uap1yQquzEI/AAAAAAADS-Q/rCqwTk5zPvY/s1200/IMG_1481.JPG" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--asNnBwEO7g/Uap2CZQ21tI/AAAAAAADS_Y/YO7vrcif9rs/s1200/IMG_1544.JPG" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KocXl1rSsIc/Uap2Ho-t7rI/AAAAAAADS_w/4xk-tRkEII8/s1200/IMG_1555.JPG" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-fhsCZ8czkZ4/Uap2snwwuFI/AAAAAAADTB4/JbYTVF9dUYg/s1200/IMG_1585_6_7_fused.jpg" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Fzn2n3gQZKk/UaqeJHxm2MI/AAAAAAADTNE/PiaDnf316II/s1200/IMAGE_E42775F1-4C71-423A-A00C-45EF75E382E0.JPG" /> <img alt="image" src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-I9SHSfDaiwo/Uap2h-SpkhI/AAAAAAADTBo/9VWzQjJ0GPc/s1200/IMG_1529_30_31_tonemapped.jpg" /></p>
<p>GPS map of the ride: 



</p>


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh my that is nice.

Great photography too!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Lotsa climbing on that route, I am jealous!


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful country and images!!! I was riding 35+ miles north this past weekend. It looks like E Camino Cielo Rd in a couple of your images. I did a ride in that area a while ago and posted some photos of the Cielo part. That area has some great riding!!!!


----------



## HeadWest (May 22, 2013)

Great pics. What kind of camera do you use? I want to start bringing a camera on my rides, but am worried that it will get all wet with sweat if I keep it in my back pockets.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I did that exact same route the day after Thanksgiving and even started in Goleta. Spectacular route for sure. When you get on the ridge, it's a tough decision on which way site see as both directions are stunning. Will ride it every time I get down there, that's for sure.


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

HeadWest said:


> Great pics. What kind of camera do you use? I want to start bringing a camera on my rides, but am worried that it will get all wet with sweat if I keep it in my back pockets.


Ziplock bag.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

HeadWest said:


> Great pics. What kind of camera do you use? I want to start bringing a camera on my rides, but am worried that it will get all wet with sweat if I keep it in my back pockets.


sorry for late reply. I use Cannon S100. I don't use plastic bag - just the back pocket of the jersey. It doesn't get nearly enough sweat or other liquids to be ruined. Just don't drop it and avoid downpour/rains. If rain happens, put it inside your seat bag - it can protect it for many hours.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

Nice ride. I also ride in the area. If you feel further need for adventure, try West Camino Cielo, from Hwy 154 at San Marcos Pass, west across the ridge top to Rufugio. That includes 10 miles of challenging dirt road. Here's a few snapshots.






























https://plus.google.com/photos/102414861329355872485/albums/5817499090728581953


----------

